# Extra light switch?



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

After 2 years, I just noticed that one of the entry area light switches does not seem to operate anything. There are 4 switches, in a two-over-two configuration. The top left operates ??????? The top right operates both outside round "scare" lights. The bottom left operates the amber "porch" light. The bottom right operates all the kitchen and living area lights. 
Thanks to anyone with info. or ideas.







Fred.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Fred,

Can't guarantee on yours, but at least on my rig I have separate switches for each side's scare lights. I'm pretty sure top left is the left side scare light, top right is ride side.

Of course, I always forget and have to switch just about every one of them before I get to the switch I want...









Chet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Agree with Chet. That would be my guess as well. One of our 4 switches operates a dome light on the left outside above the outside shower.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Had the same problem and couldn't remember what they were all for so this mod came along. Several of us did this too, makes remembering what all the switches were for.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Everyone is correct. I can't speak for the location of the switches, but you should have 4 switches total. One is for the interior lights, one for the amber porch light, and one each for the left and right side flood lights. I labeled mine just like Y-Guy did.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

On mine it went top left inside lights right was left "scare" light

bottom left was right scare and left was the amber

That had to go so now it is top L inside R amber

bottom L is L scare R is R scare

I think that makes more sense.
That was mod number 2


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ok...i'll be the one to ask.

What is a "scare" light?

Jim


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

It's that big clear looking light on each side of your trailer. Kinda like a flood light on your house. It's rather bright.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oregon Camper, thanks for jumping on the grenade with the question. I was still a little gun shy after the "red neck light" question......









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Oregon Camper, thanks for jumping on the grenade with the question. I was still a little gun shy after the "red neck light" question......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> It's that big clear looking light on each side of your trailer. Kinda like a flood light on your house. It's rather bright.


It must be another regional thing, 'cause up here in the Northeast, we just call 'em floodlights.

Where does the "scare" come from?

Tim


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Tim,

I always figured that the "scare" term comes from it's general brightness and use if you hear something outside you want to check out.

As in, I'm "scared" of that noise... I better flip on the "scare" light!









Chet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Add me to the list of "didn't know what the four switches were for" until this last trip. Finally figured it out. Came home after dark and there it was--a big bright light on the "back" of the trailer--shining right on the guy beside us. Luckily they weren't home yet. Went inside and started flicking switches so the wife could tell me what they were for.









Anyhow, nol I know what they're for. If only I can remember until I make some labels. shy

Mark


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I also did the label mod... twice. I didn't like the original layout of the switches and pulled them off so that I could reroute the wires. I just sort of prefer the left switch to turn on the left light, not the one on the right!

Good thing, though. I found that several of the wires connections were loose, and would likely have come apart at some time in the near future. A quick crimp, and everything's perfect.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also had to change some of the poorly crimped connectors and one switch that fell apart. Makes me want to check out all the factory connections.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't know how the term "scare light" got started, its just what everyone around
here calls them. I guess cause you can turn them on to SCARE away any critters!


----------

